# Shaving goats for summer? What shears are best?



## ABHanna4d (Apr 20, 2010)

I have 2 nigerian dwarfs and I am concerned that the heat of summer will be extremely hot for them. One of my girls has a mostly black coat and I was wanting to learn a little more about shaving goats.
Is it necessary? I know people shave goats for showing, but we just thought it would be a little cooler for them this summer. How long will it take to grow back, will it be back by winter to keep them warm?
Also, what shears are best. I dont want to spend alot of money, but at the same time Idont want to buy a cheap pair that will break after the first use?
Thank you,
Abby


----------



## freemotion (Apr 20, 2010)

What part of the country do you live in?  I'm in MA and it gets pretty hot here in July.  But by August, the nights are cool, and you can't put that coat back on them!  When I bought my second pygmy-x to keep the first one company, the owner shaved her "so she'd look nice going to her new home."  Sheesh!  That poor little goat shivered for many nights until late fall, when her winter coat came in.

If you have some dense shade, sure, they will pant on the hottest days, but they'll be ok.  Depending on where you live....


----------



## ABHanna4d (Apr 20, 2010)

freemotion said:
			
		

> What part of the country do you live in?  I'm in MA and it gets pretty hot here in July.  But by August, the nights are cool, and you can't put that coat back on them!  When I bought my second pygmy-x to keep the first one company, the owner shaved her "so she'd look nice going to her new home."  Sheesh!  That poor little goat shivered for many nights until late fall, when her winter coat came in.
> 
> If you have some dense shade, sure, they will pant on the hottest days, but they'll be ok.  Depending on where you live....


we live in kansas, but the nights do get chilly sometimes. Good point and I would hate to make the poor goats shiver wishing they had their coats back! 

How long does it take the goats to grow their coats back? Just in case we do end up shaving them I dont want to wait too long so their coat wouldnt be back before winter!


----------



## glenolam (Apr 20, 2010)

Can you just clip their hair a little shorter rather than shaving them?

I'm near Freemotion; I'm in CT and the weather's comprable to MA and I don't shave my little dwarf at all.  My goats have plenty of shade, though, which helps out immensely.


----------



## ABHanna4d (Apr 20, 2010)

glenolam said:
			
		

> Can you just clip their hair a little shorter rather than shaving them?
> 
> I'm near Freemotion; I'm in CT and the weather's comprable to MA and I don't shave my little dwarf at all.  My goats have plenty of shade, though, which helps out immensely.


Ya, tha tis a good idea...to just trim em up instead of shaving. We will see how they do and I wont give em a trim until it looks like they need it. I just didnt know if I was supposed to or not!?!? But it looks like its entirely optional


----------

